# Water Filter for Burstner 748?



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Because of the awful taste to the water in our Burstner, I'm thinking of fitting a filter.

I haven't decided which filter to go for yet so contributions appreciated (I don't mean money but that's welcome too )

I was thinking of fitting any filter on the cold water feed only to the 'kitchen sink' - is this a good idea or should I consider fitting the filter nearer the cold water tank so ALL water is filter - even the loo 

Anyone know the pipe dimensions under the sink on a Burstner? 

Cheers

John


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Why don't you fit a filter where your water comes in so all is cleaned prior to the tank

http://www.truma.com/uk/en/water-systems/ultraflow-crystal-conversion-kit.php

I have this fitted to my van


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Agree with bigcats30, filtering the water before it gets inside is a much better way, and I'm surprised that a fairly expensive motorhome like a Burstner hasn't already got one fitted.

Most are wall-mounted and need a hole cutting out, but you may be able to get an in-line filter as well.

Replacement inserts are about £8.

Peter


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info.

The problem we have is that the water going into the tank is good and without any horrid taste so it's being 'contaminated' in the tank or water pipes from it.

I've sanitised the tank several times and thoroughly drained it, refilled and drained again, several times, but still we have that horrible twang taste!

I was hoping there might be some solution to stop the tank itself somehow introducing the taste.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

When you cleaned the tank before, did you take it out or just flush it through?

If you cannot get it out, try filling the whole water system with a dilute solution of something like Milton 2 or another 'safe' cleaner. That will ensure thet the tank gets filled right up to the top and the pipes etc get a treatment too.

Peter


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

I certainly didn't take the tank out - didn't really know that was possible!

I used some dissolving tablets, left them for an hour and then swilled the tank many times and drained it.

I do wonder whether it's likely that the tank didn't drain completely! However, I have repeated the fill and drain many times.

Thanks for the tip, I'll certainly try it.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

years ago our baby daughter had diahorrea and sickness and the Dr said it was due to the sterilising solution (ie Milton), so would never recommend that.

We have a Nature Pure fitted on our current MH and it certainly does the job, although quite expensive. We didn't fit it ourselves it was already fitted when we bought it.

Joe


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We have used a nature pure for the last 7 years while fulltiming and have never been ill from drinking the tank water and we have never bought a bottle of water. It has saved us a lot of money over the years.

steve & ann. -------------- teensvan


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks like fitting will be quite straightforward 



I know a lot of people recommend Nature Pure - I only need the filter and the cost seems VERY high!

How can I justify spending this much if much cheaper options do the same thing - or do they?

John


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

They certainly know how to charge!

We only use a Crystal filter, that's supposed to take out most stuff in water, and we change it each season after a throrough flush, but we don't use a water tank, we use aquarolls which get cleaned regularly.

If the problem is in the tank, then I'd say you need to get at the seat of the problem and not hide it by filtering.

Reich and Truma offer Charcoal filters to take out tastes and smells, I'd try those first.

Peter


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

I think a water filter can just be a sock, the "proper" term might be water purifier, which has to meet strict limits of what quantity and size bugs are let through.

A Nature Pure is quite cheap when you look into comparably performing units, although its cost per litre is relatively high, especially if you change the filter as often as they say you should. 

Most units like that do not have a flow rate high enough to use it for more than just the filter tap. The filter pore size is usually tiny, and squashing the water through those slows them down.

I seem to remember General Ecology (who make the Nature Pure) do a model with a high enough flow rate for every camper outlet but at several times the cost.

Something like a Brita filters the water, but does not purify, but pukka purification might be overkill in a camper. Lots of choice!!


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

This weekend I'll do some tests. I'll flush the tank a few times and then fill with tap water. I'll taste the water directly from the tank and then from the tap, that way I should be able to find out where the twangy taste is being picked up. Maybe then I can target the cleaning.


----------



## Spannerman007 (Jun 8, 2010)

*Water Filter*

Hi

Do you always fill your tank with water from the same source?

I used to get the same problem. I found that water from one particular source reacted with the water pipes and caused the horrible taste.

My solution was to never fill the tank from this supply and the problem went away.

Regards

Spannerman007


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

In our old Glendale we used to have a seperate tap for drinking water. they are available for about 25 quid. You have to fit a small tap to the draining boaad or worktop but it was brilliant. It had a large neck to get a kettle under and you just pressed a lever to get the water out

You can get one here

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hydro-Und..._SmallApp_RL&hash=item2a2eaa3941#ht_896wt_827 
You can easily use the supplied cartridge and then fit your own afterwards if you use pull off hose fittings. We fitted the cartridge with the replaceable cartridges aftert that and it was great.

I wouldnt advise filtering the whole tank. Just for the fact that its a waste of money as your filtering water you will never actually drink and so the cartride will be used up a lot quicker than if you justfilter the water that you dring form. Thats what this system does.

Phill


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Ours is set up so that all the water is filtered at the inlet, it's not a huge cost per year for a filter or two, and it means that you haven't got to worry about using the 'wrong' tap.

Peter


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Wickes sell an 'in-line' filter at a reasonable price, we fitted one in an earlier Motorhome, Some kind soul had fitted a 'Nature Pure' to our present van with a separate tap, for drinking water, The price is high but as we only use the filter for drinking, the filter life is measured in years for us. A Brita filter jug lasts only a short time in our lives and their replacement filters are not cheap, so the Nature Pure for us would be a winner if it had not required a separate switch to the immersed pump as fitted to some German Motorhomes like ours.

Why do you think that your tank is the culprit for the bad tasting water?
After the tank it can meet stale static water in the pipework before reaching the pump, then more pipework until it gets to the tap. We just had a new tap fitted at home through which pure water turned into a foul tasting broth. So your tank may be innocent!

Alan


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

The nature pure also takes out bacteria which is a major plus for us which none of the others do.

steve & ann.


----------



## huss (Mar 5, 2008)

Had Nature Pure filter fitted great bit of kit. Now sold Van anyone need a NEW unused Filter.

Huss


----------



## Rodav (Jul 21, 2012)

Just a thought, what type of hose are you using to fill tank? we had been away for 2 weeks with no problem and then on arriving at a C&CC site were offered a "fill up" before pitching from a dedicated fill up hose and instantly the water from the taps had a distinct TCP type taste, I had to drain tank and refill using my 10 ltrs bottles then all was fine.

Dave


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies guys, all very helpful.

I'm going to fill the tank sometime this weekend and sample the water directly from the tank for taste. As rosalan and others suggest, the taste might be coming from elsewhere in the system.

Nature Pure seems to be a favourite but very expensive.

My favoured option is to fit a filter just to the coldwater line under the sink. As you can see from the picture I posted, this would be quite straightforward.

Maybe Huss could enlighten me as to whether the Nature Pure filter can just fit in the cold water line?

Thanks

John


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Slow sink filling as I mentioned before 

"Flow Rate: 1.9 litres per minute"


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

grizzlyj said:


> Slow sink filling as I mentioned before
> 
> "Flow Rate: 1.9 litres per minute"


Yes, that is a concern! Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

huss said:


> Had Nature Pure filter fitted great bit of kit. Now sold Van anyone need a NEW unused Filter.
> 
> Huss


Please contact Rosalan re- filter. PM sent

Alan


----------

